# New Addict, when will it be avaliable?



## masterbiker (Dec 13, 2007)

Any idea and the range or models?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

masterbiker said:


> Any idea and the range or models?


They will probably be available this fall after interbike like most. See the last few posts and links:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sc...-hopes-expectations-etc-post-here-304409.html


----------

